# M5 with manual lenses - problems



## Bennymiata (Oct 26, 2017)

I have an M5 with all the lenses, and I really love it for my personal photography, and today, I received a 7Artisans 7.5mm F2.8 fish-eye lens.
I wanted a fish-eye for a long time but didn't want to stump up the coin for something that is only for fun, but at $139 I figured why not.

The lens looks good and images through the viewfinder look great, and fully manual operation is no problem for me either, but when I mount the lens on the camera, it won't take a photo!
I've switched off all the peripheral nonsense, but I can't find the menu item that allows you to take pictures without a lens on, and obviously, the camera thinks there is no lens on it.

Anyone have any experience with using fully manual lenses on the M5 or M6?


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't own an M5, but out of curiosity I started looking through the online manual. I was unable to find anything, and the only mention of adapting lenses I could find was adapting to EF/EFS. If anyone figures this out from the manual, I would love to know where you found the info!


----------



## littleB (Oct 26, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> I have an M5 with all the lenses, and I really love it for my personal photography, and today, I received a 7Artisans 7.5mm F2.8 fish-eye lens.
> I wanted a fish-eye for a long time but didn't want to stump up the coin for something that is only for fun, but at $139 I figured why not.
> 
> The lens looks good and images through the viewfinder look great, and fully manual operation is no problem for me either, but when I mount the lens on the camera, it won't take a photo!
> ...


You need to tweak CFn II (shoot w/o lens).


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks littleB.
I knew one of you learned people would know what to do.

Works perfectly now!


----------

